# Where spider mites come from....?



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

hey yall,

 my question is where do spider mites come from?? how are they born? do they come from outside??  do they come from the woodwork??
  are they caused by too much humidy or something like that.
  is there a way to prevent Mites, b4 u have them????


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

im going to kinda answer my own question,  but if you have more info...please post

*Life History and Habits*
Spider mites develop from eggs, which usually are laid near the veins of leaves during the growing season. Most spider mite eggs are round and extremely large in proportion to the size of the mother. After egg hatch, the old egg shells remain and can be useful in diagnosing spider mite problems.

There is some variation in the habits of the different mites that attack garden plants, trees and shrubs. Outdoors, the twospotted spider mite and honeylocust spider mite survive winter as adults hidden in protected areas such as bark cracks, bud scales or under debris around the garden. Other mites survive the cool season in the egg stage. As winter approaches, most mites change color, often turning more red or orange. This habit may be why they are sometimes called "red spiders."

Most spider mite activity peaks during the warmer months. They can develop rapidly during this time, becoming full-grown in as little as a week after eggs hatch. After mating, mature females may produce a dozen eggs daily for a couple of weeks. The fast development rate and high egg production can lead to extremely rapid increases in mite populations.

Other species of spider mites are most active during the cooler periods of the growing season, in spring and fall. This includes the spruce spider mite and most of the mites that can damage turfgrass. These cool-season spider mites may cease development and produce dormant eggs to survive hot summer weather.

*Dry conditions greatly favor all spider mites, an important reason why they are so important in the more arid areas of the country. They feed more under dry conditions, as the lower humidity allows them to evaporate excess water they excrete. At the same time, most of their natural enemies require more humid conditions and are stressed by arid conditions. Furthermore, plants stressed by drought can produce changes in their chemistry that make them more nutritious to spider mites*


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

The two-spotted spider mite overwinters as an adult in the soil; the honeylocust mite overwinters as an adult in bark crevices on the trunk and branches. Most other common species on trees and shrubs overwinter as tiny round eggs on leaves or bark. These eggs hatch in March or April. First-stage larvae have only six legs, but after molting, they become eight-legged nymphs. Both larvae and nymphs resemble the adults. Development time from egg to adult varies from five to 21 days depending on the species of mite and the weather. Many generations occur each year. Under optimal conditions, populations can build up very rapidly. Spider mites on conifers and broad-leaved evergreens are cool-weather pests. They feed heavily and reproduce quickly in spring and fall. Activity is low during the hot part of summer, although damage is often at a maximum and becomes easier to see when other plants are green and growing normally. Spider mites on honeylocust, linden, elm, willow, and oak are destructive in the summer. The two-spotted mite thrives whenever conditions are favorable for plant growth.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

i read somewhere, that if you take a bowl, and add chlorine to it, and stick that in your indoor garden, that it will keep Mites away.
 i dont kno if its true.....and im not sure if i want my buds smelling like the Local swimming pool.....minus the pee.


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2007)

they can come into your grow on you, your clothes, pets, through ventilation systems, ect. ect. ect...



> an interesting tid-bit on their lifecycle,
> 
> A female lays about 100 eggs during her lifetime. Depending upon climate conditions, the eggs hatch in as little as 2-3 days, and the adult stage is reached in 7-10 days. The females reproduction is greatly affected by climate and humidity with a significant difference in the days till their maturity dependant upon the temperature i.e.) egg to adult. For instance at 60 degrees Fahrenheit, it takes 30 days for the egg to become an adult, at 70 degrees 14.5 days and here is the astounding number - 90 degrees Fahrenheit they reach adulthood in just 3.5 days! So now imagine those populations increases over a month when the offspring start to reproduce less than a week after hatching - at 70 degrees she and her offspring number 13,000; at 80 degrees she and her offspring represent a staggering potential of 13,000,000 individuals over a single month - huge population increases!
> 
> ...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 14, 2007)

> Where spider mites come from....?



Hell !


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

DIDNT THINK about them comming in on me.
 i am in the woods alot, and i have found ticks in my hair b4, never checkd 4 mites.
    i always go in the grow room shirtless though....


----------



## Blunted (Dec 14, 2007)

they are part of the arachnid family! I have had only two cases of spidermites and both times the less healthier runts of the litter were the victims. On my first grow  the problem got out of hand before I knew it and I lost the plant. One cool thing is ( i know *** is cool boutz that) that they didnt spread to any other plants, which i  appreciated, they seemingly chose the weakest one and continued to feed on it so I pulled it and after that no more problems. In a way they prolly help ensure strong genetics because they generally attack less resilent ones. Ok sorry just a stoned observation.....


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

Mites can literally come from anywhere.  But they mostly come in on new clones you bring in to your setup or from other growers coming in to your setup.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 15, 2007)

they can come from people going in your house with their shoes on my friend just think of it like that//////


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks alot guys,
 Im going to be more careful when entering the "room" now.

 I think i should get one of thoes  Radiation suits!!! the all white ones, with white shoes, a huge white helment thingy......that should keep em away.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Hell !


 You hit that one right on the dot lol i have had them and they are the worst critters to have to deal with you can never get rid of them when they are in your grow just controll them thanks for that great info that you posted though peace


----------



## Snake (Apr 5, 2019)

The stork brings them.


----------



## Snake (Apr 5, 2019)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:


> i read somewhere, that if you take a bowl, and add chlorine to it, and stick that in your indoor garden, that it will keep Mites away.
> i dont kno if its true.....and im not sure if i want my buds smelling like the Local swimming pool.....minus the pee.


I use Co2 in my grow, so if I get mites I in-cress the gas level by 500 for 5 days, Works wonders, But you have to be careful when you enter the room (best not to) As it can kill you also.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Apr 6, 2019)

I have been using this product for a few years now. I use it as a root trench to prevent any insects. I have had NO problems since I started using this. In fact I just went to my hydro store to buy another pt. Which last me almost a year. Cost was  $ 22.95. It's very easy to use, what I do is put a 1/2 of tbl. spoon every other watering for the first 2 weeks. Then a 1/2 tbl. spoon every 2 weeks after that. I use this only on my mothers. And I have never had any problems all through flowering with my clones. Plus this is also organic.
This is the name : SNS 209 Systemic. 
I think everyone should give this a try. You won't be sorry. I have never used this outdoors, but I'm going to give it a try this year. And I don't for see any problems.
Anyway take care and stay HIGH........................................................................


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2019)

The SNS 209 and the SNS 217 and some luck have helped keep me spider mite free.  I have grown only from clones for the past 6 years.  No dogs allowed in the grow area helps as well I am sure.
https://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Natur...l+science+217&qid=1554594744&s=gateway&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Natur...l+science+209&qid=1554594805&s=gateway&sr=8-1
These are a bit pricey.  They have worked well for me though.  I am a big fan of this stuff.  FYI : Another name for SNS is Sierra Natural Science.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 7, 2019)

I had some spider mites on my very first grow here in the living room.  I could see fine spider webbing in the topmost of my plant and with the light I observed tiny "mites" moving along on those strands.  I believe I have successfully AND completely eradicated them with a cheap and simple means with no residue and no harm to the plant.  Cost..... pennies.   Curious?


----------



## zem (Apr 8, 2019)

Spider mites are very tiny and can crawl in or be carried in very easily. I had them for a while now, they can be controlled with pesticides and to eradicate them I am now considering buying an ozone generator that i can put in my room while there are no plants to kill all the mites that are laying around. They can be eradicated from plants but they hide and hibernate in crevices and will eventually come back s I think that hving ozone ready to use is not a bad idea. It also sterilizes the space from eny other contaminants. I still did not go deep enough in my study to determine how much ozone I need but I know it is more than regular ozone odor treatment.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 8, 2019)

We have an Ozone gernerator at the winery where I work.  Does a great job!  It injects O3 into a water stream and we use it for sanitizing tanks and such as we don't have to rinse the tank when were done.  Leaves a sweet smelling odor in the cellar.  Costs around $10,000.00


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

lets get a few of those at that price aksarben.
Hi Zem, long time no see. How you doing dude?


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 9, 2019)

@Rosebud   It's cheaper if I just use high proof alcohol.  Yep.. . 95.45 % EtOH  fine misting outdoors, and mites appear to be totally gone and plant is as healthy as ever.


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> lets get a few of those at that price aksarben.
> Hi Zem, long time no see. How you doing dude?


Hi Rose  It is my bad that I am not engaging a lot in discussions these days. I still have my habit to keep mp open in a tab and check for new posts always, so I am always around. How are you Rose? I guess that you are preparing for yet another bigger better outdoor season?


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> We have an Ozone gernerator at the winery where I work.  Does a great job!  It injects O3 into a water stream and we use it for sanitizing tanks and such as we don't have to rinse the tank when were done.  Leaves a sweet smelling odor in the cellar.  Costs around $10,000.00


Well for a small sized growroom, the ozone generator would be in the hundreds and not thousands of dollars and it produces gas only. In a sealed room, the gases seep into all the unseen crevices and kill everything.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes, the ozone will kill everything and leave NO residue.... just turn back into O2 eventually.  CO2 would kill them but you need a lot and it leaks out of areas faster since it is heavier than air.


----------



## Aksarben (Apr 10, 2019)

Checked today and the spider mites I sprayed with near pure ethanol are not around any more.  Plant is going great guns!


----------



## zem (Apr 12, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> Checked today and the spider mites I sprayed with near pure ethanol are not around any more.  Plant is going great guns!


While I never tried ethanol on the plants, I did however try insecticidal soap that kills on contact and it killed any insect that it hit. Problem is that it has no residual effect, just like ethanol, so it does not harm the pests after it had evaporated. I had mites constantly regaining their numbers after a while and then I would be well into flowering and  I would not even want to use insecticidal soap, and surely not ethanol since it is a very strong solvent for thc and it will ruin my buds.


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 20, 2019)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:


> im going to kinda answer my own question,  but if you have more info...please post
> 
> *Life History and Habits*
> Spider mites develop from eggs, which usually are laid near the veins of leaves during the growing season. Most spider mite eggs are round and extremely large in proportion to the size of the mother. After egg hatch, the old egg shells remain and can be useful in diagnosing spider mite problems.
> ...



You got your answer mate. But they are usually born in eggs like most of the insects haha


----------



## CannabisKidPot420 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:


> thanks alot guys,
> Im going to be more careful when entering the "room" now.
> 
> I think i should get one of thoes  Radiation suits!!! the all white ones, with white shoes, a huge white helment thingy......that should keep em away.


Can you say dressed up like the movie back to the future rofl


----------

